# Daisy's (or should I say Houdini's) 2nd night!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Morning all! 

Well we had a better night last night. Still some crying and howling but lots of quiet moments where both Daisy and I got some sleep!  That was until 4.30am when I had a sense that Daisy's howling was closer than it should be and wondered what on earth she was banging! Went downstairs to find a bouncing ball of fluff in the lounge completely mad with excitement at my arrival!   I can only think that I hadn't slid the locks on the crate across properly  will be extra vigilant tonight! 

This morning I gave her a chicken wing in the crate, we played a game of Daisy taking chicken wing and walking off with it and then me taking said chicken wing and putting it back in her crate. This was going well until Daisy discovered she could fit through the cat flap and disappeared off in to the garden with it, closely followed by me in my PJs (though not through the cat flap!) :laugh: Anyway, chicken wing was eventually eaten in the crate! :twothumbs:

Still no wees outside, eldest daughter came downstairs and Daisy weed on the floor with excitement!  That was after I had stood in the rain (in PJs...I am dressed now! ) for 10 minutes with my fingers crossed! Oh well, I am determined we will have doggy business outside today, even just the once! 

:ilmc:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well at least she's enjoying her food!
Chicken wings and bones are quite special and come under the category of things to be taken off to a den to eat, rather than food given in a bowl. They usually find a special place for bones - in Dylan's case it was our lovely cream rug. We eventually gave up trying to relocate his den (we don't use a crate) and now it's his horrid dirty rug


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hilarious Sarah, all of it. PJ's (I know that one well). 

An escaping puppy, not had that, but I guess she was delighted that you'd come to play too

Widdles on the floor, know that one too. Only yesterday, Millie did her massive morning wee on the carpet . Hubby took the blame  as he didn't let her out, thinking she'd ask !!

I don't have a cat flap anymore, but Millie does disappear into the garden with her head & tail held high. You just know by the body language that she's found something she probably shouldn't have 

Don't you just love 'em


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sarah

Lovely post - I can just imagine the scene! We have had Betty 3 1/2 weeks
and the first week was definitley the hardest. No accidents in the house
for the last couple of weeks ( must not get too complacent) althought to be 
fair I think we only had three or four little wee's. Betty loves our Cat flap through to the garage and I'm sure she goes through it just for fun!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy was so confused when Phoebe disappeared through the dog/cat flap. I haven't shown Izzy how to use it yet, there are steps on the other side which she struggles with


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Sarah - your post made me giggle so much x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh Sarah, we've all been there (still am in fact) Stripey pink bag puss dressing gown, crocs & umbrella this morning .............. oh yeah baby ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, my glamour days are OVER!!!!! Your doing fab keep it up Daisys found a fab home!!! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

jools said:


> Oh Sarah, we've all been there (still am in fact) Stripey pink bag puss dressing gown, crocs & umbrella this morning .............. oh yeah baby ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, my glamour days are OVER!!!!! Your doing fab keep it up Daisys found a fab home!!! x


At least you had a dressing gown on! I hadn't quite got that organised so was dancing around the garden in PJ's in the rain trying to sound excited, calling Daisy with her just looking at me as if I am bonkers!  She is right! 

Do you know what... we are the lucky ones! She is the most wonderful little dog we could have asked for. We are all completely smitten with her and can't believe we have ended up with such a wonderful girl! :love-eyes:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah - I love your posts re Daisy and her antics you or should I say your PJ antics! She looks adorable and I am so happy that after all she has been through with rehoming twice etc she has such a lovely family to be with! Like I have said before she is one lucky puppy and after seeing her you are one lucky family  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Hi Sarah - I love your posts re Daisy and her antics you or should I say your PJ antics! She looks adorable and I am so happy that after all she has been through with rehoming twice etc she has such a lovely family to be with! Like I have said before she is one lucky puppy and after seeing her you are one lucky family  x


Thank you!  We feel very lucky, she is really fab. We are all in love with her already! As I am sat her she is laid at my feet fast asleep, I think it has been a busy couple of days for her as she seems worn out today bless her!  x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I am laughing at this as when Betty was tiny she used to sleep penned into the kitchen. About 2 weeks into having her I had put her to bed and was in my bedroom with the door shut (I live in a flat where the kitchen and living room are open plan) and could hear her making a noise which sounded like it was getting closer. In the end i opened my bedroom door and there she was outside my door!! She had managed to squeeze between the gap between the pen and the kickboards under the kitchen cupboards (she was only 1.4kg when i got her so was tiny). I had to laugh at the fact she'd got out!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds great!!!!! I WANT ANOTHER PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Perfect age gap........


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Glad Daisy has found her forever home with you. Beautiful pup, had her previous owners not coped? You are doing fab


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Glad Daisy has found her forever home with you. Beautiful pup, had her previous owners not coped? You are doing fab


No, the lady wasn't well and I think they thought with Daisy being an older pup it would be easier. Because of Daisy's night time issues and not being toilet trained it seems it was too much for them to deal with. They were devastated. Before that she had another brief home but I think poor Daisy was only their one night.  It is very sad but from a selfish point of view fabulous for us because we have our dream dog!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> No, the lady wasn't well and I think they thought with Daisy being an older pup it would be easier. Because of Daisy's night time issues and not being toilet trained it seems it was too much for them to deal with. They were devastated. Before that she had another brief home but I think poor Daisy was only their one night.  It is very sad but from a selfish point of view fabulous for us because we have our dream dog!


Aw that is so sad for Daisy and owners, but great for you and obviously great for Daisy now she has found a perfect home


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great story, lovely to hear Daisy s antics, she is going to be so happy with you..... love the idea of her going through the cat flap, clever girl. She has extra settling in to do... but she'll know you love her and soooo love you back,its a win/win x x


----------

